

3D Operating System - algorithm_dk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZcJOZC38iQ

======
wtracy
Project Looking Glass is open source, though pretty stagnant these days:
[https://java.net/projects/lg3d](https://java.net/projects/lg3d)

There's a live Linux CD that lets you try the desktop out:
[http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=lg3d](http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=lg3d)

I wrote a 3D periodic table demo app that was included with Looking Glass as a
demo app at one point. I don't see it present in version control anymore.
Possibly it was lost the last time that java.net transitioned over to a new
set of infrastructure.

